# adams pipes on ebay



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

has anyone heard of these or smoked them. they seem to going very cheap and look good.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Searched on ebay and found nothing...what is it you are referring to?


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

they are in the tobacciana it'll say adams pipe 167 hes got a website as well it's adams pipes. the guys name is daniel adams


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

When I google daniel adams pipes all that comes up is this thread....


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

i'm sorry the name is danny not daniel. i got one on ebay for 20.00 including shipping


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

Adams Pipe 171 - eBay (item 180480469094 end time Mar-13-10 16:08:58 PST)


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's the website: Briar Pipes by Danny Adams

That bulldog looks sweet!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

hmmmm....we may have found something really neat here!


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't know anything more about the pipes than what I see on the Web site. But the prices are rather puzzling. Quality briar alone would almost certainly require higher prices than those listed. I guess the first question would be whether he is using plateaux briar or ebauchon.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i think he's doing it right... if i were new to making pipes, i'd buy the cheaper briar, get better at actually _making_ the pipes and not over-pricing my work... then, as i get better, buy better briar, continue improving, and then i could charge more.

nothing that irks me more is someone who's made 4 pipes in their lifetime charging $275 for a pipe that needs fixed before it's ever smoked. (there's someone who's actually done that - wanted to charge an additional $50 to the buyer to _fix_ a brand new pipe.)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

IHT said:


> i think he's doing it right... if i were new to making pipes, i'd buy the cheaper briar, get better at actually _making_ the pipes and not over-pricing my work... then, as i get better, buy better briar, continue improving, and then i could charge more.
> 
> nothing that irks me more is someone who's made 4 pipes in their lifetime charging $275 for a pipe that needs fixed before it's ever smoked. (there's someone who's actually done that - wanted to charge an additional $50 to the buyer to _fix_ a brand new pipe.)


No doubt. This looks like a man with a plan, get started selling at a loss to establish a reputation and then let nature take its course from there. I hope he does well.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i don't think he's selling at a loss (i don't think he's making much money, if any, and doing it as a hobby)... some of those pipes are pretty darn small (the briar portion and bowl), with long stems making up the majority of the lenght on a 6" pipe. 
i like it... very cool, some are pretty nice looking. not enough, good enough photos to make me take the risk, though.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Decent looking pipes and decent prices too.


----------



## goodsmoke (May 14, 2010)

What is known about the maker of these pipes?


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

He doesn't have any info at all about himself on the page. Puzzling...


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

I sent him a message threw his website .
Seems like a nice Guy .
Sent me a pic of this and said make him a reasonable offer .
But I am a little low on funds right now .

Had it listed at $150 at first but no one bit I guess .

Hand-carved briar Adams Pipe 177 - eBay (item 180508635939 end time May-23-10 15:58:24 PDT)


----------



## MattBrooklyn (Mar 22, 2010)

what were the pipes on his personal website originally going for?


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

I think they were around $30 -$40


----------



## goodsmoke (May 14, 2010)

pipe 178 on Ebay was awesome and very cheap


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Not my style, but looks like good work...

[caveat: I know nothing about pipes]


----------



## goodsmoke (May 14, 2010)

I am the maker of the pipes in question. I appreciate that more people are considering them as an option to pipes made by more established pipe makers.

Thanks,
Danny Adams


----------

